# Mortgage direct SL . Com



## Taz66 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi looking to get a small mortgage on a house in Spain and been talking to Katherine a mortgage broker from mortgage direct sl. I have never met her so asking if any one had dealing with them?


----------

